# Zoloft and IBS?



## prettykitty (Jun 6, 2007)

Does anyone take Zoloft? Has this had an adverse affect on your IBS? Please let me know if anyone has had good or bad luck with this?Thanks,


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Here's a discussion on Zoloft --http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=60486And there's more on the antidepressant forum. I'm moving your thread over there -- but I'll leave a link so in case you come here you can still find it.


----------

